# connect but won't ping



## mike99 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi,

I have a strange problem that I just don't know where to look for. Right now, I have a FreeBSD 8.2 gateway with 4 Intel gigabit interface. This one is right now connected to a temporary OpenWRT Backfire 10.0.3 rc4 atom router with a Realtek r8169 interface. I want to switch the OpenWRT for another atom of the same model with the 10.0.3 final but I changed the NIC for Intel gigabit using the e1000 driver.

Both current and the other have the same network config:
10.5.2.130 netmask 255.255.255.224
FreeBSD server has IP address 10.5.2.129 netmask 255.255.255.224

When I connect the FreeBSD and new OpenWRT with Intel NIC, I can see that but detect the link and set the rate a gigabit but can't ping each other.

The OpenWRT with Intel NIC is configured fine since it can communicate fine with my windows laptop, my linux desktop and also a OpenBSD 5.0 atom using the same hardware as the OpenWRT with Intel NIC.

Anyone have a idea or hint to fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 8, 2012)

It's hard to understand what you're describing.

Does it do everything but pings?  Then unblock ICMP in the firewall.


----------



## mike99 (Feb 8, 2012)

It's not a firewall issue, the're just no data that pass trough the link.

On the FreeBSD, if I check with ifconfig, I can see that it's connected with a rate of gigabit full duplex and if I check on the new OpenWRT with ethtool, also connected with gigabit speed full duplex.

The FreeBSD work fine with the old OpenWRT that have the same config. The only thing that change on the new OpenWRT is that I use the final release of Backfire instead of a rc, a updated version of olsrd and a intel nic instead of realtek.

The new OpenWRT work fine if I test with my Windows 7 laptop, my linux desktop and a OpenBSD 5.0 router using the same hardware than the new OpenWRT.

I think I just found it, I must erase from the arp table the mac address of the old OpenWRT before installing the new. The IP address if probably still pointing at the old mac address.

I'll try this and post update.

Anyway, thank for your help.

Edit :

I was right. The arp table didn't refresh. I just flush it for this interface and everything was fine after.


----------

